# Rotary piston engine (Wankel) SW 92



## HighRPM (May 12, 2016)

Hello

I have found interessting links for a rotary piston engine. The construction is unfortunately relatively old.
9.2ccm (0.56 cui) Displacement Power1.2 HP @ 12000 rpm


Download Draw (click only on the little blue button)
File-Upload.net - WankelmotorBauanleitungFGr.zip


CAD-Projekt
https://tir38.com/archives/73

CAD-File
http://tir38.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/wankel.zip





Best regards


----------



## valentin (May 12, 2016)

Thanks a lot, mate!.


----------



## erikverkade (May 17, 2016)

Dear sweet baby Jezus, that look like quit the challenge (to say the least)
It's pretty cool to see some drawings of one though. Thanks a lot!

And I'll be keeping those for when I'm feeling overambitious.


----------

